# Kerio Firewall, ganz bestimmten port freischalten



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,
habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar möchte ich in Kerio Firewall einen ganz bestimmten Port freigeben nur irgendwie finde ich die dazu gehörige Einstellung nicht wo ich direkt ienen Port freigeben kann.
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MCIglo (20. Januar 2005)

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=659560
http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=584714
http://www.devode.de/include.php?path=forum/showthread.php&threadid=9

Lesen, Verstehen (notfalls mehrfach lesen), Umsetzen.

Hat den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass dein System sicherer wird.


----------

